# New Vape Apparel



## Sir Vape (16/5/18)

We have some stock of some awesome vape apparel that has just arrived at Sir Vape.








https://www.sirvape.co.za/collections/clothing-apparel

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rob Fisher (16/5/18)

XL only.

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Silver (16/5/18)

Rob Fisher said:


> XL only.



@Rob Fisher - aren't you on a ship somewhere in the Baltic, far far away?
What you doing online shopping?
Hehe


----------



## Rob Fisher (16/5/18)

Silver said:


> @Rob Fisher - aren't you on a ship somewhere in the Baltic, far far away?
> What you doing online shopping?
> Hehe



I am a indeed Hi Ho... Just had a late breakfast and going to head out on tour shortly. Boogie is putting her face on.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Silver (16/5/18)

Rob Fisher said:


> I am a indeed Hi Ho... Just had a late breakfast and going to head out on tour shortly. Boogie is putting her face on.



Enjoy the tour!
Love those pics of you with the furry hat - haha


----------



## Sir Vape (17/5/18)

Rob Fisher said:


> XL only.



Tummy in bud

Reactions: Agree 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Stosta (17/5/18)

Sir Vape said:


> Tummy in bud


I think he could have fit in an XL before he went onto a cruise ship, but not so much after.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Halfdaft (17/5/18)

Dammit! the GrimGreen DHD hats are already sold out


----------



## Sir Vape (17/5/18)

Halfdaft Customs said:


> Dammit! the GrimGreen DHD hats are already sold out



They went a tad quicker than we expected. Had to give mine up. Hopefully get some more in soon.


----------



## Halfdaft (17/5/18)

Sir Vape said:


> They went a tad quicker than we expected. Had to give mine up. Hopefully get some more in soon.


pleasepleasepleasepleasepleasepleasepleasepleasepleasepleasepleasepleasepleasepleasepleasepleasepleaseplease


----------



## Rob Fisher (17/5/18)

Stosta said:


> I think he could have fit in an XL before he went onto a cruise ship, but not so much after.



One hundred percent @Stosta! I think I may have put on all 13kgs I lost on my diet before we got on the boat!

Strict diet and gym when we get home.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------

